# TT Forum Search Tab



## dean2403 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey Guys

Ever since the TTF went down I can't access the search tab, I just get the messege http 500 error! Anyone know how to sort this out?

Ta

Dean


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

dean2403 said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Ever since the TTF went down I can't access the search tab, I just get the messege http 500 error! Anyone know how to sort this out?
> 
> ...


what are you searching I put a "+" (then the word I want to find) and it comes up)


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

CLick on the search in between 'garage' & 'FAQ' (top right). mine works from there only!


----------

